# Datei verschicken per byteArray?



## mysterix (3. Dez 2013)

Hiho,

ich frage mich gerade, ob ich eine Datei (z.B. ein Bild) als byteArray (byte[]) einlesen kann und diese dann wieder in eine Datei schreiben kann, so dass das Bild wieder korrekt zu öffnen geht. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Eine Datei einlesen könnte so funktionieren, habe ich gelesen:


```
private byte[] DateiEinlesen()
    {
    	File file = new File(root.getAbsolutePath() + "/mnt/sdcard/TestDateien/daten.png");
        int size = (int) file.length();
        byte[] bytes = new byte[size];
        try {
            BufferedInputStream buf = new BufferedInputStream(new FileInputStream(file));
            buf.read(bytes, 0, bytes.length);
            buf.close();
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return bytes;
    }
```


----------



## dzim (3. Dez 2013)

hm... Kann man so machen, aber schau mal hier:
How to download and save a file from Internet using Java? - Stack Overflow
Da geht es zwar um Download, aber der Weg ist ungefähr ähnlich. Musst IMHO nur statt "website.openStream" einen FileInputStream übergeben...


----------

